# Seamonster2 hits Jetty



## seamonster2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Well it had to happen eventually I have made this run in the dark hundreds of times ,just this time got off course and before realizing what I had done my best friend on look out spotted the rocks coming at us luckily I was able to pull back on the throttles and break a little speed ,No one was hurt ,the only really bad thing was we missed a great day on the water


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

Glad everyone was ok....how did the boat fair?


----------



## seamonster2 (Jan 3, 2007)

*boat is Hurt*

The boat has severe fiberglass damage also when tow us pulled us off the motors went under water I did manage to get the water out of the cylinders in time not sure if they bent any rods the hull intergrity is probally comprimised


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

bummer, dude. is that your boat we saw pictures of sitting on top of the rocks the other day?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Just courious---Is this your boat?

Saw it on another post.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

looks like this is his.. glad nobody got hurt and sorry about your boat..


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

sorry to hear about your misfortune....

I am glad everyone is ok......the boat can be replaced.

I see in the picture what appears to be a radar dome? is it broke?

I am also guessing you have a GPS unit w/mapping? was it also broke?

I wonder if you can explain the situation & sequence of events so that we may all learn from this incident.....


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

all these boats on the jetty latley maby we should open a dry dock there


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I am glad you guys were OK. I was the guy in the Carolina Skiff that stopped briefly to see if you had somebody on the way. Like Kevin, I was wondering if you could break the situation down, and maybe prevent it from happening to one of us.

Mike


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Been there done that (albeit not nearly as bad). Good to hear everyone is OK.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Ouch........


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Batboy0068 said:


> all these boats on the jetty latley maby we should open a dry dock there


 :wink: :rotfl:

Yea, we wouldn't even need a fork lift. A bull dozer would work just fine.

But I've been thinking the same thing.... seems like a lot of this going on this year. Strange????

All kidding aside, it is a horrible thing to happen. Folks get really hurt this way too. Any time it happens and nobody is seriously hurt, it is a blessing. Again, sorry it happened but I'd like to know the sequence of how it happened too. I tend to watch radar and GPS like a hawk whenever I'm around anything so....


----------



## Crazy fisher (Apr 13, 2006)

Ouch!!!!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

we miss some prime time fishing but i dont like running in the dark !!!
i hit a 55gal drum a couple of yr ago in the channel and dont lie the pre sun rise crowed at the ramp ,but i dont have but 12 miles to get snapper so time is on my side ? sorry glad no one was hurt


----------



## offshoreaddict (Jul 26, 2006)

Almost hit the poc jetties last year coming in at night. Luckily we were shining a high powered q beam spotlight as we got close to the jetties. Still did not see them until we were about 50yds. away. My mistake was that i marked the inside tip of the jetties with my gps. Now i have the end marked well away from the jetties thus giving me a safety margin if i come in at a angle. Maybe something to consider. bobby m....


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

hey seamonster2 I literally feel your pain ! Glad ur alright.


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

Good advice from offshoreaddict. Mark your waypoint at least a quarter of a mile out. That give quite a bit of room for error, but still does not help someone who does not know how to use the electronics.
Be safe!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Glad everyone is O.K. That is just a scary deal.

Kelly


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

How did this happen. Please give details.


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

*Details*

I'd like to know what happened as well. Not to place blame but maybe to prevent somebody else...like ME...from winding up on the rocks!


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

radar gps compass plotter allniter, where is the story ?
there are alot of rigs that have no lights and no place to park either !
good to see eveyone walk away


----------



## Super D (Nov 12, 2006)

I have never seen a boat hit the jettys while following the shipping lane out or in, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

???? I don't run in the shipping lane at night.....cause it's the "shipping lane" and I don't like dodging pilot boats, crewboats, etc

Everyone makes a mistake sometime in life.



Super D said:


> I have never seen a boat hit the jettys while following the shipping lane out or in, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

Glad evryone is ok that is pretty scary!


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

My 2 cents SLOW DOWN when its dark


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

I love it when people talk about "the jettys" like there's only one set of them on the Texas coast... Where did this happen?

HOW did this happen??


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Formula4Fish said:


> I love it when people talk about "the jettys" like there's only one set of them on the Texas coast... Where did this happen?
> 
> HOW did this happen??


Galveston


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks trodery,

Now, HOW did this happen?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Formula4Fish said:


> Thanks trodery,
> 
> Now, HOW did this happen?


The jetty stood still while the boat didn't resulting in a collision.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I am glad to here that everyone is alright!
I leave all the time out of Matagorda at night. I belive that it is a good idea to mark the course that you want to run and on more than one GPS if possible. I use these marks plus the radar and only go about 5 knots. I know that Galveston Jetties are much larger and deeper than Matagorda so 5 knots would take for ever.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

has anybody pulled off the full up and over..a little rough on the lower units but what a ride..


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Jetty jumping ....part of the 2009 X games ????


----------



## rotordriver (Aug 20, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> Jetty jumping ....part of the 2009 X games ????


 Don't laugh, I bet it's not long before some fool trys this and puts it on utube[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Chris, glad everyone is OK. 

Bob


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

seamonster2 said:


> Well it had to happen eventually I have made this run in the dark hundreds of times ,just this time got off course and before realizing what I had done my best friend on look out spotted the rocks coming at us luckily I was able to pull back on the throttles and break a little speed ,No one was hurt ,the only really bad thing was we missed a great day on the water


Seamonster2,

I'm glad there were no injuries and I hope the rest of the story has a happy ending and you're back on the water soon.

So that the rest of us might learn from this, would you please share with us the details of what happened that allowed you to be off course?

Thanks,


----------



## DavidG (Feb 28, 2005)

Ono Loco said:


> has anybody pulled off the full up and over..a little rough on the lower units but what a ride..


You just need to have the name Bond ...


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Was on a 42' boat that jumped the jetties but left an outdrive behind which made us turn right back into them. Not a fun thing to have happen, but will definetly teach you a thing or 2!

Glad everyone is ok! What a way to get a free helicopter ride huh!


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

*wow*

that boats sure runs shallow!!!


----------



## seamonster2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Well here goes the story I have the GPS snyc to the radar my buddy asks are we on course I stated yes he said show me the jetty on the radar I zoomed back to show him in doing so the GPS that was Synced moved with the radar I started to readjust the GPS back in to see the boat being on course is when I realized the few seconds that I had been paying attention to the electronics instead of shutting the boat down to do this had allowed me to pull off course as I pulled the throttles back my buddy hollored to brace that we hitting the Jettys ,this all seemed to happen in maybe a 30 sec period it may have been longer or even shorter ,lesson learned I have a navigator he was not in position due to a guest that was standing next to me ,He probally would have prevented this by making sure I followed my exact in and out course that is one mistake ,another would be take it a little slower in the extreme darkness or wait for more light ,also my boat is not equiped with a mounted remote control spot light it will be after this or which ever one I end up with ,even a hand held would have worked ,also my electronics have the capability to set a course and notify you by alarm if you are off of it this was not set but will be from now on ,there is only one thing to say good about the whole incident is that no one was hurt ,I personally take full responsibilty even though I have some other explanations in the above statement it still falls on me to make sure that all persons on board are safe ,I will get another boat and not give up fishing, my friends that were on board have stated that they will go with me again so thanx for all the kind words and even the sarcastic remarks ,I think the best came from one my guests that was on board named Jack ,he thinks that the new boat should be named from this incident "On The Rocks"I have some really great pic.s of the sun coming up with boat in the back ground I tried to add to the post but unable ,lets just all learn from simple mistakes that have major results


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the story. Glad no one was injured, the boat can be replaced.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I almost killed all aboard on my last trip leaving before day light.


----------



## Misty Dawn (May 27, 2005)

*Wow!*

Can anybody else make heads-or-tails of this story. I'm not running anybody down...I'm just asking about what happened. I can't figure out what went on prior to the stranding.

How much alcohol (or whatever) had been consumed prior to the collision, and how much prior to this post?

A competent operator doesn't run up on a stone jetty while using radar, GPS and/or a chart plotter. Especially at night or with reduced visibility, when extreme caution should be used.

I want to know "the rest of the story".

I'm not placing blame. I just want to know so I don't do it.

There's more to the story than is related here.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

> A competent operator doesn't run up on a stone jetty





> I just want to know so I don't do it.


now thats just funny right there


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

i took it that he was distracted and ended up off course, im just glad that no one was hurt, 
we all make mistakes


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

What more do you want? 
Glad ya'll are ok Seamonster.


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

Misty Dawn said:


> Can anybody else make heads-or-tails of this story. I'm not running anybody down...I'm just asking about what happened. I can't figure out what went on prior to the stranding.
> 
> How much alcohol (or whatever) had been consumed prior to the collision, and how much prior to this post?
> 
> ...


DID YOU EVEN READ HIS Last post?????????


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Mike Jennings said:


> now thats just funny right there


ROFL!! Good point!!
Steve


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

He told his story, no one was hurt, it was his boat. Leave it at that. From what I gather his advice is ... use your electronics, have a spot light, slow down. Glad no one was hurt. I hope you get a boat just as nice or yours repaired to it's original condition.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

An experience that will not be forgotten. Glad all are OK. Jetties get awful dark and if you loose your night vision good luck !. 

You could go from a safe 200 ft to on top in a minute. been there, but not done that. I stay slow and rely on my crew on most important, my veiw of the rocks with out a GPS. 

Good luck with On the Rocks... Good name..


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

thanx for your story, things happen quick when they happen


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Dang, People are frying him for this! Mistakes and accidents happen. All happens faster than you think. Wonder if they ever made a mistake before. Amatuer Paul Harvey's wih the rest of the story wont let this go!


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

For all who want to fry him and know what "really" happened, I will tell you because I know someone who is friends with the brother in law of one of the friends that is roomates with the cousin of the guy who saw this boat on the jetty and says he knows a guy who really knows what happened. So I'm here to spread the truth about what happened, take it as you want it but the lies and tall tales on this post are not even close to the truth.


The story is that the boat was moving along and the stone jetty's stayed rock solid and did not move out of the way. So the jetty's are at fault, I think we should all write to our congress people and have them take them out. That and we can also tell all the ships and tugs that go through them to go somewhere else like port arthur. I mean by all circumstances our twin engine go fast boats and bayboats were around way before those ships and the jetty's.......








****HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad everyone is okay...but when my boat insurance goes up again this year I will know one of the reasons...hope it all works out okay at least others may learn from the mistake. Be safe you only live once and this incident seems to have a happy (As it Gets) vs tragic ending.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Seamonster,

Thanks for filling in the blanks.

I hope your back on the water soon.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

Misty Dawn said:


> Can anybody else make heads-or-tails of this story. I'm not running anybody down...I'm just asking about what happened. I can't figure out what went on prior to the stranding.
> 
> How much alcohol (or whatever) had been consumed prior to the collision, and how much prior to this post?
> 
> ...


the irony in this post is comical.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Seamonster, glad yall all came out of it ok. It dont take long for things to go bad on the water, and I think most everyone on here knows that. I like the name for the new boat, great story to tell people when they ask about the name.


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

warlock said:


> Glad everyone is okay...but when my boat insurance goes up again this year I will know one of the reasons...hope it all works out okay at least others may learn from the mistake. Be safe you only live once and this incident seems to have a happy (As it Gets) vs tragic ending.


your boat insurance increasing due to this??

where do people come up with this nonsense?


----------



## Skawlded Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm glad that everyone is OK. As for installing a remote control spotlight, I would recommend against it. One came on my boat mounted to the front of the T top and at first it sounded like a good idea. When I used it for the first time, it would light up the front of the boat and ruin my nite vision and was worthless! I took it off and pitched it. Standard navigation electronics are better and should be sufficient. (hope I don't end up on the rocks and have to eat my words!).


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

troutphishin said:


> your boat insurance increasing due to this??
> 
> where do people come up with this nonsense?


it's a full moon


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

troutphishin said:


> your boat insurance increasing due to this??
> 
> where do people come up with this nonsense?


Right...one should worry more about the stock market than an individual loss. Rate-making is a complex, arcane science where the carriers make their best effort to price the product fairly for all involved. Then the state insurance departments tell them what they can or cannot charge anyway!  
Bob


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes its a full moon but let me explain...we all pay into a pool to pay claims...claims go up rates go up...we all subsidise each other in the risk pool...Auto/Health/Homowners/Boats you name it...stupidity/acts of god/mechanical failure all are part of the deal...just a comment...as he stated it was bound to happen...


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

warlock said:


> Yes its a full moon but let me explain...we all pay into a pool to pay claims...claims go up rates go up...we all subsidise each other in the risk pool...Auto/Health/Homowners/Boats you name it...stupidity/acts of god/mechanical failure all are part of the deal...just a comment...as he stated it was bound to happen...


According to your estimates, how much will this one guy's mistake/misfortune cost us?

Seamonster - Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Not much....Glad everyone is okay like I said before. Sorry for making the comment as some of you have a problem with it. It was not intended to go after the guy or his accident. I have had one as well, not in a boat but in an aircraft, and carry the scars to this day...I wish no one ill will. My best DN


----------



## Lagunabob (May 19, 2005)

warlock said:


> Not much....Glad everyone is okay like I said before. Sorry for making the comment as some of you have a problem with it. It was not intended to go after the guy or his accident. I have had one as well, not in a boat but in an *aircraft*, and carry the scars to this day...I wish no one ill will. My best DN


now that's some scary stuff...


----------



## confused (Apr 14, 2006)

Hopefully your new boat will be "Knot on The Rocks"


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

what happened to seamonster 1 ??


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Put the remote spotlight on the bow or bow pulpit if you have the room so it won't ruin your nightvision.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

texasjellyfish said:


> what happened to seamonster 1 ??


ROTFLMAO!!!! that's the funniest thing I've heard in a while. And a pretty darn legitimate question, I might add!!!!


----------

